#ubuntu-eg 2011-06-22
<EgyParadox> !isthefactoidbothere
<lubotu3> EgyParadox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EgyParadox> !natty
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<EgyParadox>  c
#ubuntu-eg 2011-06-23
<ThePhantom> LOL
<Menopia> MFawzy,
<Menopia> hi man
<MFawzy> Menopia:
<MFawzy> 3amel eh :)
<Menopia> el 7amd lelah :) .. 5alst emt7anat>
<Menopia> ?*
<MFawzy> lessa :(
<Menopia> ana khalast el nahrda
<Menopia> :D
<MFawzy> :) ya ba5tak ya 3am :D
<MFawzy> enjoy ba2a :D
<Menopia> hat5alas emta :D
<MFawzy> --aw beety law mesh bet7eb enjoy :P:P
<Menopia> :(
<Menopia> :D
<MFawzy> e7m, ha5alas 3 jul isA :D
<Menopia> ah
<Menopia> isA
<Menopia> 3ayz ashofak orieb
#ubuntu-eg 2011-06-24
<The_Kingdom> السلام عليكم
<EgyParadox> و عليكم السلام
<The_Kingdom> كيف أفعل تعدد اللمس في لوحة اللمس
<EgyParadox> !touchpad
<lubotu3`> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<EgyParadox> "Multi-touch" support only became available in the last half of 2010. The xserver-xorg-input-synaptics driver's “multi-touch” support became available via a bleeding edge DKMS package available in
<EgyParadox>     *
<EgyParadox>       https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/308191
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 308191 in HP tm2 packages "Multitouch support not available for Synaptics touchpads v7.2" [Medium,In progress]
<The_Kingdom> يعني اركب الملف اللي اوله hp
<The_Kingdom> انا كمبيوتري ASUS مافيه مشكلة ؟
<EgyParadox> fee ppa
<EgyParadox> lee 7al elmoshkela
<EgyParadox> Install this ppa - ppa:utouch-team/utouch
<The_Kingdom> كيف اركبه ؟
<The_Kingdom> كيف أركبه ؟
<EgyParadox> saya wa7da
<EgyParadox> sanya
<The_Kingdom> 'df
<The_Kingdom> طيب
<EgyParadox> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:utouch-team/utouch
<EgyParadox> sudo apt-get update
<EgyParadox> sudo apt-get install utouch
<EgyParadox> !ppa
<lubotu3`> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<The_Kingdom> أعيد التشغيل ؟
<The_Kingdom> برب
<EgyParadox> mesh fahem te3eed tashghil eh?
<The_Kingdom> أهلين
<EgyParadox> ahlan
<The_Kingdom> الحين .. كيف أفعل .. إذا كان الضغط بأصبعين او ثلاثة ؟
<EgyParadox> install lelppa baslazem te3mel add elawal
<The_Kingdom> ركبته
<The_Kingdom> وأتهيت
<The_Kingdom> وأعدت التشغيل
<The_Kingdom> وصل الكلام ؟
<The_Kingdom> < انقطع النت وأنا أكتب
<EgyParadox> ahh
<EgyParadox> elpackage et3amalaha install?
<The_Kingdom> ايوه ,,
<EgyParadox> reboot
<EgyParadox> system
<EgyParadox> ba3d elreboot system>preferences>mouses>two finger scrolling
<The_Kingdom> اعدت التشغيل وأنتهيت ,
<The_Kingdom> انا عندي اوبنتو 11,04
<The_Kingdom> فتحت إعدادات الماوس مافيه اللي هو يقول ,,
<EgyParadox> mouses>touchpad>two finger scrolling
<The_Kingdom> دقيقه ابجرب ادخل بجنوم ,,
<The_Kingdom> بب
<The_Kingdom> برب
<The_Kingdom> أهلين
<The_Kingdom> مافيه اللي هو يقول
<The_Kingdom> التابات في : general  -  Accessibility
<EgyParadox> fee mouse?
<The_Kingdom> ايه
<EgyParadox> system>prefrences>mouses>touchpad>two finger scrolling
<The_Kingdom> مافيه touchpad
<The_Kingdom> .
<The_Kingdom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad/PreMaverick#Ubuntu
<EgyParadox> fo2 mafeesh?
<The_Kingdom> وش الحل مافيه Touchpad
<EgyParadox> yemken 3ashan natty
<EgyParadox> ma3rafshi besara7a
<The_Kingdom> طيب ,, جزاك اللهخير .. ماقصرت
<The_Kingdom> الله خير*
#ubuntu-eg 2012-06-20
<os_> ندعوكم لأسبوع ال c++ في قناة مجتمع لينكس العربي
<os_> في #linuxac
<os_> وبتشريفكم يتم سرورنا
#ubuntu-eg 2012-06-23
<os_> السلام عليكم
<os_> هل لازالkubutnu مدعوما هنا؟
#ubuntu-eg 2012-06-24
<NSpirit>  /msg chanserv owner #linux-community
<Tux-Tn> hello guys
<Tux-Tn> anybody here ?
<Tux-Tn> if someone reads this plz ping me i stay on this channel
<os__> Tux-Tn: i am here
<Tux-Tn> thx os_ for answering
<Tux-Tn> os_, there is any ubuntu-eg events on august or september?
<Tux-Tn> i think i am going to egypt and want too discover your community
<os_> Tux-Tn: i don't know :)
<os_> i am not a member in this team
<os_> i just join this channel for supporting
<os_> even i don't use ubuntu ... i use fedora
<os_> seiflotfy: is there any ubuntu-eg events on august or september?
<seiflotfy> os_: not sure
<seiflotfy> hi ashams_
<ashams> hey seiflotfy o/
<ashams> waiting for the presedential commision O.o
<seiflotfy> me 2
#ubuntu-eg 2014-06-18
<MohamedAlaa98> thelinuxer: are u there?
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: yes, how r u dude :) ?
<MohamedAlaa98> Fine :) what about u?
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: fine el7l :)
<MohamedAlaa98> I don't see you around these days
<MohamedAlaa98> where have you been?
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: yeah I know, pretty busy these days lelasaf
<thelinuxer> mostly work
<MohamedAlaa98> rabna m3ak :)
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: Allah ye7'allek :)
#ubuntu-eg 2018-06-22
<kappaiota> Hi all!
<kappaiota> I am new here and would appreciate some help.
